# Crontab within Jail



## CyberCr33p (Oct 8, 2020)

Any idea why I can't use crontab as a user in a jail? It works for root.


```
crontab -l
crontab: seteuid: Operation not permitted

ls -ls /usr/bin/crontab
40 -r-sr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  39920 Aug  8 22:09 /usr/bin/crontab
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Oct 8, 2020)

I think it's because at the host I have:


```
/dev/mirror/gm0p7       /home           ufs     rw,noatime,nosuid,userquota,groupquota,acls             2       2
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Oct 8, 2020)

Finally the nosuid at host cause the problem.


----------

